# House - Series Finale - *possible spoilers*



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

If you have not yet watched the series finale, case reading now.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Opinions? 

The last 15 minutes appear to have been quickly thrown together and added on to what otherwise would have been a season cliffhanger. 

Mrs. Fluffybear and I both voiced are displeasure with the ending which felt like it came right out of a campy 1970's TV show.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to disagree but we loved the ending. It was typical House.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Garyunc said:


> Sorry to disagree but we loved the ending. It was typical House.


Having watched this series since the very first episode....agree that it was typical House and great ending.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We too were there from the show's pilot through every episode including last ngiht. We were very happy with everything about the "House" finale last night.

Yes, I'm sure there was a lot of debate about which way the end should go. IMHO they picked the right ending, particularly the motorcycle scene including the music "Enjoy Yourself It's Later Than You Think" by Louis Prima. And the scene where Forman finds House's ID with the background music "Keep Me in Your Heart" by Warren Zevon was wry.

And I thought the first hour letting us know about all the folks behind the scenes was outstanding.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> We too were there from the show's pilot through every episode including last ngiht. We were very happy with everything about the "House" finale last night.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure there was a lot of debate about which way the end should go. IMHO they picked the right ending, particularly the motorcycle scene including the music "Enjoy Yourself It's Later Than You Think" by Louis Prima. And the scene where Forman finds House's ID with the background music "Keep Me in Your Heart" by Warren Zevon was wry.
> 
> And I thought the first hour letting us know about all the folks behind the scenes was outstanding.


Agree.

Those kinds of brilliant music backgrounds to scenes, as well as plot twists and comedy-laced drama and superb cast made this show the success it was.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Add me to the group who's been there since the Pilot episode (remember the orange guy?) and thinks the finale was right on par for House. Great ending.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> We too were there from the show's pilot through every episode including last ngiht. We were very happy with everything about the "House" finale last night.


Ditto. Except...

... after seeing a moment of Lisa Edelstein in the retrospective, I was surprised _Cuddy _didn't have a cameo in the finale at all. I could understand her being _completely _cut out of both hours last night. But appearing in one and not the other? :scratchin


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

Great finale! Am I the only one who thought for a brief moment, that he could be dead?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> Great finale! Am I the only one who thought for a brief moment, that he could be dead?


More than a brief moment for me. Up until his text to Wilson, I was convinced he was dead!


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

You are not the only one who thought that he could be dead.
Enjoyed the entire run of the show and the ending.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Ditto. Except...
> 
> ... after seeing a moment of Lisa Edelstein in the retrospective, I was surprised _Cuddy _didn't have a cameo in the finale at all. I could understand her being _completely _cut out of both hours last night. But appearing in one and not the other? :scratchin


Archival footage from previous interviews, I think. The parting was acrimonious to say the least. There was no way she was coming back.

Edit: Although seriously, as House is dying, there's no way he WOULDN'T have been thinking of/talking to Cuddy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Archival footage from previous interviews, I think. The parting was acrimonious to say the least. There was no way she was coming back.


Exactly.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Edit: Although seriously, *as House is dying, there's no way he WOULDN'T have been thinking of/talking to Cuddy.*


My thoughts exactly. It was a glaring ***** in the armor, IMHO, and showing her at all in the retrospective held out the promise of seeing her in the finale.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ditto. Except...
> 
> ... after seeing a moment of Lisa Edelstein in the retrospective, I was surprised _Cuddy _didn't have a cameo in the finale at all. I could understand her being _completely _cut out of both hours last night. But appearing in one and not the other? :scratchin


Keep in mind one was a Hugh Laurie production, the retrospective, and the other was produced by NBC Universal. NBC Universal is who she screwed over, not Hugh. Hugh is probably still good friends with her and asked her to be in his production but she was obviously not asked by NBC Universal to take part in the last episode of House.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> Great finale! Am I the only one who thought for a brief moment, that he could be dead?


You were not alone.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Was a great ending and typical house. Will miss this show also been watching it since the beginning.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

phrelin said:


> We too were there from the show's pilot through every episode including last ngiht. We were very happy with everything about the "House" finale last night.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure there was a lot of debate about which way the end should go. IMHO they picked the right ending, particularly the motorcycle scene including the music "Enjoy Yourself It's Later Than You Think" by Louis Prima. And the scene where Forman finds House's ID with the background music "Keep Me in Your Heart" by Warren Zevon was wry.
> 
> And I thought the first hour letting us know about all the folks behind the scenes was outstanding.


The ending was OK. No super great but OK.

I remember thinking to myself that sure Sounds like Louis Prima.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't watch the show... but shameless plug for a friend I went to highschool with. His name is Drew Holcomb (and the Neighbors). His song "Live Forever" was used in the Fox promo for the finale. Pretty cool.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've only seen snippets of House over the years. Never felt like watching a full program, let alone the full series. There are many other series that I've passed on, some of which I'm sure I would have enjoyed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I don't watch the show... but shameless plug for a friend I went to highschool with. His name is Drew Holcomb (and the Neighbors). His song "Live Forever" was used in the Fox promo for the finale. Pretty cool.


That is a great track. Thanks for the reminder. Their _Chasing Someday_ album offers a number of solid tracks including the NBA version of that song. On Christmas Day, TNT and the NBA used "Live Forever" in this promotional piece about past (and current) NBA stars called "NBA Forever." _Sports Illustrated's_ Rick Reilly called it the "greatest sports commercial of all time." It still gets to me.






EDIT: I should have mentioned that because of its emotional impact this song was used in Season 1, Episode 10, of "Parenthood" which aired May 4, 2010, and on Season 2, Episode 10 of "Justified" which aired April 13. 2011.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

phrelin said:


> That is a great track. Thanks for the reminder. Their _Chasing Someday_ album offers a number of solid tracks including the NBA version of that song. On Christmas Day, TNT and the NBA used "Live Forever" in this promotional piece about past (and current) NBA stars called "NBA Forever." _Sports Illustrated's_ Rick Reilly called it the "greatest sports commercial of all time." It still gets to me.


Indeed. That was _very_ cool as well.  That song was also used on an episode of NBC's 'Parenthood'... and on an Oprah special about texting and driving. It's very cool to see a friend's work used like that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

While I agree it was a very good episode and ending, I do have to disagree that it was typical House.

As House got up and started to head out, he made the remark that he was going to change and he did. While faking his death does get him out of going to jail, he actually gave up everything important to him (being a doctor, the puzzle solving) just so that he could be there for Wilson for his last 5 months. For once, he was not a self-centered jerk whom the world revolved around. That is not typical House.

I thought it was great.

- Merg


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

The Merg said:


> While I agree it was a very good episode and ending, I do have to disagree that it was typical House.
> 
> As House got up and started to head out, he made the remark that he was going to change and he did. While faking his death does get him out of going to jail, he actually gave up everything important to him (being a doctor, the puzzle solving) just so that he could be there for Wilson for his last 5 months. For once, he was not a self-centered jerk whom the world revolved around. That is not typical House.
> 
> ...


I agree with your intrepretation of the ending.I liked House's sacrifice a lot. I also liked the look on Forman's face when he finds House's ID tag under the table leg. Forman gives a knowing look, that he suspects House is still alive.

I have issues with how they got to that point. First, why all the drug induced ghosts? Great drama, but not part of the plot at all as House has obviously planned to fake his death all along, with the switching of dental records on the dead body, which had to be done before the fire. This reduced the retrospectives to meerly an empty plot device (one they had used before) to get old regulars back for one last cameo. I felt cheated that the situation wasn't real. He had to stay in the burning building at the window until someone saw him then split.

Did not see who the body was, but if House procured a live dying donor, he was at the least an accessory to death, or abuse of a corpse.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

V'ger;3023442 said:


> Did not see who the body was, but if House procured a live dying donor, he was at the least an accessory to death, or abuse of a corpse.


It was his heroin addict patient.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

V'ger said:


> I agree with your intrepretation of the ending.I liked House's sacrifice a lot. I also liked the look on Forman's face when he finds House's ID tag under the table leg. Forman gives a knowing look, that he suspects House is still alive.
> 
> I have issues with how they got to that point. First, why all the drug induced ghosts? Great drama, but not part of the plot at all as House has obviously planned to fake his death all along, with the switching of dental records on the dead body, which had to be done before the fire. This reduced the retrospectives to meerly an empty plot device (one they had used before) to get old regulars back for one last cameo. I felt cheated that the situation wasn't real. He had to stay in the burning building at the window until someone saw him then split.
> 
> Did not see who the body was, but if House procured a live dying donor, he was at the least an accessory to death, or abuse of a corpse.


I got the impression that him faking his death was not something preplanned. The reason that House's ID was found in Foreman's office was because House went back to the hospital after the fire and made the swap then. That would make everything fit in line.

- Merg


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I got the impression that him faking his death was not something preplanned. The reason that House's ID was found in Foreman's office was because House went back to the hospital after the fire and made the swap then. That would make everything fit in line.
> 
> - Merg


I don't remember. Did they use dental records or DNA to ID House's body? DNA should have been on file at the hospital (as well as the victim's and easy to swap). But if it was dental records, then House would have had to find the victim's dentist and grab his records and put them wherever House gets his dentistry done. A little more complicated and more likely done after the fact and not all would have occured at the hospital.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

V'ger;3024012 said:


> I don't remember. Did they use dental records or DNA to ID House's body? DNA should have been on file at the hospital (as well as the victim's and easy to swap). But if it was dental records, then House would have had to find the victim's dentist and grab his records and put them wherever House gets his dentistry done. A little more complicated and more likely done after the fact and not all would have occured at the hospital.


I remember them saying Dental records.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

V'ger;3024012 said:


> I don't remember. Did they use dental records or DNA to ID House's body? DNA should have been on file at the hospital (as well as the victim's and easy to swap). But if it was dental records, then House would have had to find the victim's dentist and grab his records and put them wherever House gets his dentistry done. A little more complicated and more likely done after the fact and not all would have occured at the hospital.


If you watched the episode you heard House tell Wilson that he swapped their dental records.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> If you watched the episode you heard House tell Wilson that he swapped their dental records.


Yup - that was in response to his question "well then who's body was in the warehouse?"...


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> If you watched the episode you heard House tell Wilson that he swapped their dental records.


Unfortunately I watched live and did not record it to go back over every detail. At least I asked, rather than assumed.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I watched a little of the ending and it pretty much summed up why I stopped watching House a long time ago!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Carolina said:


> I watched a little of the ending and it pretty much summed up why I stopped watching House a long time ago!


Like any other TV series...I suspect watching part of the series ending or else part of the series itself would not lead most folks to attach reasons to follow.

Having watched numerous TV series from start to finish over many years, including House...viewing loyalty tends to be all about the characters (how well developed and solid actor-casting).

Distributed to 66 countries, House was the most watched television program in the world in 2008. The show received numerous awards, including five Primetime Emmy Awards, two Golden Globe Awards, a Peabody Award, and nine People's Choice Awards.

Like any other show...people could always take it or leave it...but after 8 seasons...it had it's success.


----------

